# Nice Hotels and Parking



## infernoM3 (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone been to Nice, France. I'm spending 2 nights in Marriot near Monaco and 2 more in Nice before dropping off the car at Nice Airport. Anyone have a good hotel w parking in Nice in $100-150 night range. 3* is fine not too far from beach/train and sights. Want to make sure my car has a safe parking space.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Fat chance !


----------



## gehmjc21 (Jan 31, 2012)

I was looking at hotel splendid in nice. It's our last stop before we head home. Instead I booked the palace de le Mediterranean. Prepaid for about $340 a night.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

gehmjc21 said:


> I was looking at hotel splendid in nice. It's our last stop before we head home. Instead I booked the palace de le Mediterranean. Prepaid for about $340 a night.


We spent the night before drop-off at the Palais in Nice. See a short review and photo in this thread.


----------



## jlukja (Jun 20, 2012)

We will be droping off in Nice and spending 3 nights the 2nd weekend of September. How crowded should we expect it to be? Would like to visit Monaco and Monte Carlo which I understand can be easily done by train. Will it be difficult getting around the crowds that time of the year or finding parking? We would have already done plenty of driving in the Alps and in Italy. Debating whether to drop off the day we arrive in Nice or paying for parking and dropping off the day we depart back to US. Advice is appreciated.


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

When I went to Nice and Monaco last month, I just parked in municipal parking lots. No issues, and it was self-parking. =)


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

jlukja said:


> We will be droping off in Nice and spending 3 nights the 2nd weekend of September. How crowded should we expect it to be? Would like to visit Monaco and Monte Carlo which I understand can be easily done by train. Will it be difficult getting around the crowds that time of the year or finding parking? We would have already done plenty of driving in the Alps and in Italy. Debating whether to drop off the day we arrive in Nice or paying for parking and dropping off the day we depart back to US. Advice is appreciated.


Most of the summer crowds will be gone by the time you are there, unless there is some special activity that week such as a race or festival.

My advice is to keep the car and drive to MC, etc. Use a different cornice going and returning, and stop in some of the small villages. It's a nice drive and--IMHO--worth the parking costs.


----------



## josh_b (Sep 25, 2011)

b-y said:


> Most of the summer crowds will be gone by the time you are there, unless there is some special activity that week such as a race or festival.
> 
> My advice is to keep the car and drive to MC, etc. Use a different cornice going and returning, and stop in some of the small villages. It's a nice drive and--IMHO--worth the parking costs.


I agree with this assessment if you have the car it is much more convenient to get to Eze between Monaco and Nice it is a great stop and not to be missed and the Corniches drives are lots of fun. That being said I have traveled Nice, Monaco, Cannes, and Antibbes by train as well. The only problem is that without a chip and pin credit card you need euro change to buy tickets or to stand in a long (at times) line for the window cashier to use bills or card.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Bimmer App


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

We stayed at Hôtel les Cigales in Nice. A small hotel, more than adequate, and very well located, only two to three blocks from the beach. They have gate-locked secure parking in individual garages. Very narrow, but my F10 fit in ok. The desk manager was extremely helpful and pleasant, and made several good recommendations for restaurants. The hotel was not more than three or four blocks to the bus stop, which we took to the various museums. Take a look at it, and if you decide to book a room, make sure you let them know that a secure parking space is most important. (Street parking is non-existent for anything larger than a Smart or Mini or Fiat 500.)


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

b-y said:


> Use a different cornice going and returning, and stop in some of the small villages.


Maybe better to consult a map or GPS to find a nice corniche to drive, unless you are referring to wood work in the villages.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

HerrK said:


> Maybe better to consult a map or GPS to find a nice corniche to drive, unless you are referring to wood work in the villages.


Good catch! The auto spell on the iPad only makes my poor spelling skills worse. At least I knew what I meant.


----------



## jlukja (Jun 20, 2012)

HWF said:


> We stayed at Hôtel les Cigales in Nice. A small hotel, more than adequate, and very well located, only two to three blocks from the beach. They have gate-locked secure parking in individual garages. Very narrow, but my F10 fit in ok. The desk manager was extremely helpful and pleasant, and made several good recommendations for restaurants. The hotel was not more than three or four blocks to the bus stop, which we took to the various museums. Take a look at it, and if you decide to book a room, make sure you let them know that a secure parking space is most important. (Street parking is non-existent for anything larger than a Smart or Mini or Fiat 500.)


HWF, thanks for the tip. We booked Hôtel les Cigales, very highly rated by Tripadvisor. Now will try to get in touch with manager regarding secure parking space. How much did they charge you for parking if I may ask?


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice has lots of underground parking garages but BE CAREFUL!!! We parked in one and they have "attendants" that direct you to empty spaces which led me to believe there was some degree of security in the lot. We were only going to be parked there for a few hours killing time before our flight home and when we returned our car had been broken into and several stupid little things stolen.

In hindsight, I suspect the attendant tips off the thieves that stuff was left in the car. I guess it could happen anywhere but it pissed me off.

I would stay in Villfranche which is the next town over towards Italy.


----------



## jcs (Dec 25, 2001)

In 2002, we stayed at the Etap Hotel Nice Aéroport for 4 nights during the Monaco Grand Prix and the Cannes Film Festival. It's in the same building as the more expensive Novotel Nice Arenas Aéroport. Front door on Promenade des anglais for the Novatel, back door for the Etap. We just walked to the Terminal by the adjacent underpass when we left for our early flight to Amsterdam.

We were directed to the underground parking of the office building behind the hotel, when we checked in. The new drop-off location seems to be close to the hotel too.

We walked into town along the Promenade des anglais, and took the local bus back.

It's a couple blocks away from the the small Gare de Nice-Saint-Augustin, where we took the commuter train to Monaco and Cannes. There is a ticket office that was not busy at all, but it closes for lunch according to the official site. Tickets and passes (14 euros per day, per person) are also available at the airport. Here is the train schedule of the Cannes-Nice-Monaco train.


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

jlukja said:


> HWF, thanks for the tip. We booked Hôtel les Cigales, very highly rated by Tripadvisor. Now will try to get in touch with manager regarding secure parking space. How much did they charge you for parking if I may ask?


Here's the deal on the hotel and parking:

"We thank you very much for your reservation through BOOKING.COM , one Double Supérior room, no smoking, from 26-27th April 2012 ( one night) at the rate:
€ 129.00 / the room / per night
Local-tax : € 0.90 / per day / per person

The hotel has one private garage and cost : € 20.00 / per day, you must reserve it in advance."


----------



## radims (May 12, 2007)

jlukja said:


> HWF, thanks for the tip. We booked Hôtel les Cigales, very highly rated by Tripadvisor. Now will try to get in touch with manager regarding secure parking space. How much did they charge you for parking if I may ask?


:thumbup: for Hôtel les Cigales - just stayed there 2 weeks ago ... exactly as described ... can't talk to the parking options there though - we dropped the car off before ...


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

infernoM3 said:


> Anyone been to Nice, France. I'm spending 2 nights in Marriot near Monaco and 2 more in Nice before dropping off the car at Nice Airport. Anyone have a good hotel w parking in Nice in $100-150 night range. 3* is fine not too far from beach/train and sights. Want to make sure my car has a safe parking space.


We stayed at Boscolo Exedra a few weeks ago. Very nice hotel and easy to find. I just did valet parking and they parked the car just in front of the hotel for easy access. Not sure if the forgot but they didn't charge anything for parking (beyond tips).


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

During our ED we stay in Hotel Kyriad Nice Portmore near port. Hotel was good, but secure parking was very narrow and it take me, with help of wife and two daughters, 15-20 min to get in the parking spot. Second time - 5-7 min., but it was a challenge because a little space in front of car and wall from one site and columns on another side. Just because of this - I can't recommend this hotel to anyone with cars.










Hotel Kyriad Nice Portmore 
8, rue Emmanuel Philibert
06300, France
04 92 00 59 00
accorhotels.com***8206;


----------

